# Coup de gueule



## Franswa (30 Août 2005)

Une histoire de fou s'est déroulée dimanche soir :

 Nous sommes rentrés dans la boîte (Stirwen "soirée de la Super Kenavo" à Carnac) vers minuit, nous étions dix personnes à entrer. Vers minuit et demi, J-M a accroché deux ballons à son bandeau, qui volaient donc au-dessus de lui. Deux minutes plus tard une personne d'environ 50 ans, cheveux longs et blancs, de grosses lunettes de soleil noires, approche par derrière et assène deux claques à J-M par derrière, notre groupe se retourne, très surpris. Nous nous demandons ce qui se passe, l'homme part vers les toilettes, nous le suivons pour demander quel est le problème. L'homme se retourne et éructe un chapelet d'injures, nous distinguons le mot "ballon" mais rien de plus concret. Là-dessus, les videurs de la boîte de nuit arrivent, l'homme se cache dans les toilettes et les videurs attrappent Franswa, lui assènnent des coups sur la tête, dont une baffe qui le fait se cogner contre le mur (c-f hématomes sur les deux arcades de Franswa arcade gauche arcade droite), le traînent vers la sortie. Il demande ce qui se passe, pourquoi on le vire, on lui répond à coups de poings (c-f hématome au-dessus du téton gauche de Franswa), on entend une voix de femme dire : "Foutez-le dehors", ce qu'ils font, ils le mènent jusqu'à la sortie et le jettent dehors (sans ménagement).
 Pendant ce temps-là, J-M était toujours dans la boîte, voyant les videurs revenir il va en questionner un : "Excusez-moi, il me semble qu'il y a une embrouille avec un de mes copains, on ne comprend pas, si on pouvait nous expliquer" "D'accord, suis-moi" lui répond l'un des videurs. Ils le guident vers la sortie pour aller voir Franswa, arrivés à la porte ils le jettent dehors, il demande ce qui se passe, on lui assène deux coups de poings et on lui claque la porte au nez. "Qu'on ne te revois plus dans le coin". 
J-M retrouve Franswa sur le parking, sans trop comprendre ce qui vient de se passer, il est 00h45, ils voient beaucoup de gens sortir de la boîte apparament victimes de violences identiques. Plus tard, ils voient même un camion de pompier arriver, et des gens pleins de sang à la sortie de la boîte, beaucoup de personnes se plaignent des videurs ayant réagit exessivement. L'incrédulité règne...
Dans la boîte, le reste du groupe demande aux videurs où sont passés leurs amis, les videurs répondent qu'ils vont bientôt revenir.




J-M essaye de comprendre :

 Nous savons bien qu'accrocher ces ballons n'était peut-être pas une bonne idée, mais dans le fond je n'y vois aucune nuisance, du moins aucune qui justifie qu'une personne me frappe au visage puis se cache pendant que moi et Franswa nous faisons tabasser, car tel est le mot, par des videurs puis jettés. Bilan : 18 euros chacuns pour une entrée d'une demi-heure, deux ballons accrochés et des hématomes multiples pour Franswa. Je tiens à préciser que la personne qui nous a agressé n'a absolument rien eu. Il a d'ailleurs causé d'autres problèmes plus tard dans la soirée. Il y a de nombreux témoins de la violence dont ont fait preuve les videurs. S'il y avait une raison de nous sortir de la boîte, qu'on nous l'explique (plus) calmement et qu'on ai au moins le moyen de s'exprimer pour donner notre version des faits.




Suite de l'histoire :

Le lendemain, donc hier , je suis allé porter plainte à la gendarmerie avec un certificat médical donnant une ITT de 8 jours. Vraiment j'applaudis ce monde merveilleux... :love:

PS : Ça m'a fait du bien d'en parler


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2005)

Hé bé, c'est une boite VIP ?


----------



## guytantakul (30 Août 2005)

Foutez-le dehors ! 
Franswa, on t'a supporté jusqu'à présent, mais là tu passses les bornes avec tes ballons !
Ca mérite un banissement d'une semaine, un truc pareil !


----------



## Franswa (30 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Hé bé, c'est une boite VIP ?


 Pas plus que ça... Mais c'est souvent les jeunes qui prennent tout sans raison...


----------



## guytantakul (30 Août 2005)

Et les ballons ? 
Le patron de la boite a un cancer des testicules, tu ne le savais pas, peut-être...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2005)

je serais toi je contacterais la prese locale, tout en faisant gaffe de pas dépasser les bornes....


----------



## Malow (30 Août 2005)

A ta place, je ne laissserai pas tomber cette histoire...


----------



## r e m y (30 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Hé bé, c'est une boite VIP ?


 
VIP? *V*idez-moi *I*mmédiatement ces *P*rolos !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Suite de l'histoire :
> .......Ça m'a fait du bien d'en parler




je suis sure que ton journal local sera ravi de publier ton histoire
avec les photos a l'appuis .

la chambre de consommation aussi , cela ne sert pas seulement a la lessive qui a abimés le linge


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2005)

répare les autorisations


----------



## Franswa (30 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je serais toi je contacterais la prese locale, tout en faisant gaffe de pas dépasser les bornes....


 C'est pas évident à faire, je serais pas pris au sérieux... Mais je vais dire ça à mes parents, ils pourront peut être m'aider


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2005)

Tu veux bien rendre les 5451 posts que t'as accroché derrière toi... Non mais! En plus, il n'y a rien dedans.


----------



## Taho! (30 Août 2005)

'porte quoi :mouais:

voilà pourquoi j'aime pas aller en boîte ! en voilà une à virer de son carnet de sortie !


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Août 2005)

bah, tu vas avec tes copains chercher de quoi, et un bô matin, tu la fais peter cette boite a la c***.........
ou tu retrouves le mecs qui est a l'origine de tout ça....et hop...........


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2005)

détrompes-toi cerains journaux pourraient être très intéressés


----------



## Franswa (30 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> A ta place, je ne laissserai pas tomber cette histoire...


 C'est pour ça que j'en parle ici 

Il y a peut être des journalistes


----------



## Taho! (30 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux bien rendre les 5451 posts que t'as accroché derrière toi... Non mais! En plus, il n'y a rien dedans.


Là je te suis pas WebO ?


----------



## guytantakul (30 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas évident à faire, je serais pas pris au sérieux... Mais je vais dire ça à mes parents, ils pourront peut être m'aider



Pourquoi pas, si vous êtes plusieurs à témoigner, presse et forces de l'ordre seront obligés de vous écouter.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Là je te suis pas WebO ?


Pas grave on a l'habitude


----------



## Franswa (30 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bah, tu vas avec tes copains chercher de quoi, et un bô matin, tu la fais peter cette boite a la c***.........
> ou tu retrouves le mecs qui est a l'origine de tout ça....et hop...........


 On a attendu un peu devant la boîte mais personne...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

sinon.....

organize une manifestation de boycottage devant la boite avec des jolis panneaux
avec tes hematomes !!


----------



## gKatarn (30 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> détrompes-toi cerains journaux pourraient être très intéressés


France Dimanche ? ICI Paris ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> On a attendu un peu devant la boîte mais personne...



a froid, toujours a  froid....on fait plus mal l'esprit reposé....


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Là je te suis pas WebO ?



Allez, qui va en boîte ce soir?


----------



## quetzalk (30 Août 2005)

C'est curieux tout de même ; les videurs de boîte sont pourtant des gens censés recrutés sur leur calme et leur diplomatie, leur recul sur la vie, tout ça...   (sans généraliser ceci dit, "y en a des bien" comme dirait le célèbre groupe de rock DidierSuper).

Tout ça me rappelle mes jeunes années, toujours les mêmes embrouilles, le type qui refuse de laisser rentrer (menaces à l'appui...) un groupe de 10 parce qu'un d'eux a des chaussures mal cirées, etc... Une fois y en a un qui voulait nous prêter des vestes (crados) sous prétexte qu'on était mal habillés  :love: .

Bref sinon ce petit monde de la nuit est vraiment bien puant, rien n'a changé à te lire. Il y a bien longtemps dans une capitale auvergnate que je ne nommerai pas (par peur des représailles) un type s'est fait tuer à coups de pieds dans la tête par deux types devant l'entrée de la boîte (plein centre ville), des potes carabins ont essayé de le réanimer, les videurs ont refusé qu'ils appellent des secours et la police...   . Sympa nan ? 

Bonne cicatrisation en attendant de trouver d'autres loisirs nocturnes...


----------



## gKatarn (30 Août 2005)

En plus des photos, t'as fait un certif médical ?


----------



## Franswa (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sinon.....
> 
> organize une manifestation de boycottage devant la boite avec des jolis panneaux
> avec tes hematomes !!


 Le pire, c'est les pompier entrain de recoudre d'autres gens avec les arcades ouvertes devant la boîte...

J'ai eu de la chance que ce ne soit pas pire pour moi


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> En plus des photos, t'as fait un certif médical ?



hum...bien vu, tres bien vu....


----------



## gKatarn (30 Août 2005)

Bien çà les pompiers : vu qu'ils tiennent un registre de leurs interventions, çà peut servir pour ta plainte


----------



## Franswa (30 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> En plus des photos, t'as fait un certif médical ?


 oui, le médecin m'a mis une ITT de 8 jours et je suis allé directement à la gendarmerie porté plainte


----------



## r e m y (30 Août 2005)

La prochaine fois au lieu d'accrocher des ballons, fixe-toi des airbags!


----------



## guytantakul (30 Août 2005)

Un jerrican d'essence le dimanche matin et on en parle plus de ce trou à rats


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2005)

et pour trouver des temoins, car nous on parlera pas !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> oui, le médecin m'a mis une ITT de 8 jours et je suis allé directement à la gendarmerie porté plainte




si la gendarmerie ne veut pas prendre ta plainte, tu te pointe au commissariat central de ta ville , et si il y a encore refus (que cela m'etonne , avec 8 jour de itt c'est daja du  penal) tu ecris joliment au procureur de ta ville et tu l'adresse a :

tribunal de grande instance de maville
a l'attention de (du ?) Mr le Procureur
rue machin chouette
cap maville

edit : bien evidemment en LAR


----------



## Franswa (30 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Un jerrican d'essence le dimanche matin et on en parle plus de ce trou à rats


 On y a pensé  mais Chut !!!


----------



## quetzalk (30 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Un jerrican d'essence le dimanche matin et on en parle plus de ce trou à rats



Ah ça non, seuls les patrons de boîtes de nuit (et de restos, bars...) ont le droit de mettre le feu à leur établissement (une petite clause en bas du contrat d'assurance  :love: )


----------



## Franswa (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si la gendarmerie ne veut pas prendre ta plainte, tu te pointe au commissariat central de ta ville , et si il y a encore refus (que cela m'etonne , avec 8 jour de itt c'est daja du  penal) tu ecris joliment au procureur de ta ville et tu l'adresse a :
> 
> tribunal de grande instance de maville
> a l'attention de (du ?) Mr le Procureur
> ...


 La gendarmerie a déjà pris ma plainte mais comme la fille du stirwenn est avocate c'est comme si je n'avais rien fait... Le gendarme connaissait le videur et m'a dit que c'était pas la première fois qu'il était convoqué...


----------



## guytantakul (30 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> On y a pensé  mais Chut !!!



Ben fallait pas porter plainte, en ce cas


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2005)

et profites-en pour aller che le coiffeur là ça va pas du tout


----------



## quetzalk (30 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> La gendarmerie a déjà pris ma plainte mais comme la fille du stirwenn est avocate c'est comme si je n'avais rien fait... Le gendarme connaissait le videur et m'a dit que c'était pas la première fois qu'il était convoqué...



Alors faut pas lâcher, la récidive ça compte dans ce genre d'histoire. Même si le type est protégé, même si les forces de l'ordre traînent les pieds avant de l'emmerder, si c'est pas la première fois l'accumulation de plaintes peut déclencher quelque chose...


----------



## gKatarn (30 Août 2005)

/me pense que Franwsa a lancé un thread a coud'boule déguisé  :casse: :love:


----------



## guytantakul (30 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Alors faut pas lâcher, la récidive ça compte dans ce genre d'histoire. Même si le type est protégé, même si les forces de l'ordre traînent les pieds avant de l'emmerder, si c'est pas la première fois l'accumulation de plaintes peut déclencher quelque chose...



Bah, une convo, c'est pas lerche 



			
				gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> * gKatarn pense que Franwsa a lancé un thread a coud'boule déguisé  :casse: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2005)

Troisième page... On découvre une facette de Franswa dont on ignorait jusqu'ici l'existence: il sait placer des mots bout à bout, cela fait des phrases, certaines cohérentes. A la fin ça raconte une histoire. C'est génial ce truc. 

:love:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2005)

ouais c'est du toshop les photos !


----------



## woulf (30 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> La gendarmerie a déjà pris ma plainte mais comme la fille du stirwenn est avocate c'est comme si je n'avais rien fait... Le gendarme connaissait le videur et m'a dit que c'était pas la première fois qu'il était convoqué...



Le fait d'être avocat ne provoque aucune immunité, tu sais  Au contraire en général 
C'est plutôt les autres types de relation "fille de papa qui connait plein de monde" qui pourraient être gênants 
L'important c'est que tu aies déposé plainte, que ta plainte ait été enregistrée (comme dit Robertav c'est déjà un exploit en soi), et que tu aies un certificat médico-légal à l'appui.


----------



## dool (30 Août 2005)

Bon moi je dis...montre ton teton a la fille Barrière...vous pourrez ptêt discuter


----------



## Franswa (30 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Alors faut pas lâcher, la récidive ça compte dans ce genre d'histoire. Même si le type est protégé, même si les forces de l'ordre traînent les pieds avant de l'emmerder, si c'est pas la première fois l'accumulation de plaintes peut déclencher quelque chose...


 Y en a déjà plein de plainte 


PS : SM et GK


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2005)

au moins, ici, on te boule rouge et ça fait même pas mal


----------



## gKatarn (30 Août 2005)

Jamais content


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> La gendarmerie a déjà pris ma plainte mais comme la fille du stirwenn est avocate c'est comme si je n'avais rien fait... Le gendarme connaissait le videur et m'a dit que c'était pas la première fois qu'il était convoqué...




si ton certificat mediacal comporte bien plus de 7 jours de itt (et que entre temp les lois n'ont pas changé) ton cher videur il est bon pour se voir devant de tribunal penal , que son avocat le veuillez ou pas


----------



## Franswa (30 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Le fait d'être avocat ne provoque aucune immunité, tu sais  Au contraire en général
> C'est plutôt les autres types de relation "fille de papa qui connait plein de monde" qui pourraient être gênants
> L'important c'est que tu aies déposé plainte, que ta plainte ait été enregistrée (comme dit Robertav c'est déjà un exploit en soi), et que tu aies un certificat médico-légal à l'appui.


 C'est quand même injuste 


PS : SM encore une fois


----------



## Franswa (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si ton certificat mediacal comporte bien plus de 7 jours de itt (et que entre temp les lois n'ont pas changé) ton cher videur il est bon pour se voir devant de tribunal penal , que son avocat le veuillez ou pas


 J'ai eu 8 jours d'ITT


----------



## gKatarn (30 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand même injuste



Rhooo, ben v'la qu'il va nous faire son Calimero   :love:


----------



## Franswa (30 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Rhooo, ben v'la qu'il va nous faire son Calimero   :love:


 En plus WebO, il est méchant avec moi BOuhOUUuuuu  Je vais le dire à ma maman


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Rhooo, ben v'la qu'il va nous faire son Calimero   :love:



Prête-lui un de tes casques, au lieu de te moquer !


----------



## guytantakul (30 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu 8 jours d'ITT



une fois il y a 15 ans, j'ai cassé le nez d'un type avec un multi-coup de boule et effectivement, au jugement, le président m'a dit que j'avais bien de la chance que le gars n'était pas parfumeur (il avait eu 3 jours d'arrêt) 

(véridique, mais le type avait essayé de me faire payer un truc que l'assurance avait déjà réglé  - hop, le juge était dans mon camp et j'ai eu que du sursis )


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> En plus WebO, il est méchant avec moi BOuhOUUuuuu  Je vais le dire à ma maman



Faut porter plainte.  Tu fais une déposition? 



			
				Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu 8 jours d'ITT



Du temps libre pour poster! :affraid:


----------



## gKatarn (30 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Prête-lui un de tes casques, au lieu de te moquer !



Il ne verra plus rien sur son surf


----------



## Franswa (30 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Prête-lui un de tes casques, au lieu de te moquer !


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Il ne verra plus rien sur son surf



Bon, tu vas lui servir de chauffeur alors !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

sans rentrer dans les detail, j'etais en train de divorcer et mon ex m'as demolis visage   .....c'etait un dimanche 

a l'hopital on me fait une radio , on voit pas de fracture , donc pas de certificat ....

le lendemain c'est hors de question que j'aille travailler avec un visage noir et un mal de crane pas posible, vertiges et nausée , je vais voir mon doc de famille pour un arret maladie et  aussi parce que mon avocate veut un certificat 

mon doc me dis que n'ayant rien entre ses main , pour faire "mieux" serait d'aller faire des radio pas loins de chez lui

je vais donc faire encore de radio et cette fois on voit bien une fracture du nez , 
me donne les radio et me dis d'aller voir mon doc d'urgence....

j'y retourne et je me suis retrouvé sur le billard l'aprem meme , je faisait une hemorragie interne en plus que le nez cassé

franchement sa remonte a loin, je ne sais meme plus si j'ai porté plainte moi meme en tout cas quelques mois apres je recois une convocation du tribunal pour le proces de violence enver ma personne

entre temp mon ex reviens et me prie d'enlever la plainte , il s'excuse ect ect....

comme une idote je l'ai fait mais a savoir que mon ex a eté quand meme convoqué et jugé meme si la partie civil (moi) c'etait retiré


----------



## Malow (30 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu 8 jours d'ITT



si j'te rencarde avec un journaliste, et qu'à la clef, tu gagnes un peu d'argent, j'prends 30%


----------



## toys (30 Août 2005)

ils on pas des nuréros de téléphone des mail ou des truc comme ça histoire qu'on leur pourisse la tête !
j'aimme beaucoup faxé des feuilles noir par lot de 150 pages


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> si j'te rencarde avec un journaliste, et qu'à la clef, tu gagnes un peu d'argent, j'prends 30%



 Le confessional, c'est à côté


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2005)

Boulons-le rouge que ça parresse plus crédible au tribunal !


----------



## Malow (30 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Le confessional, c'est à côté



Est-ce vraiment un peché que de vouloir aider un ami ?


----------



## toys (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> comme une idote je l'ai fait mais a savoir que mon ex a eté quand meme convoqué et jugé meme si la partie civil (moi) c'etait retiré


pareil on vas lui pouriir la gueule il a un fax !


----------



## Malow (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais donc faire encore de radio et cette fois on voit bien une fracture du nez ,




Son adresse ! et vite ! j'ai mon nez à refaire, et j'voudrais que ce soit rembourser par la sécu


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> pareil on vas lui pouriir la gueule il a un fax !




c'est du passé , tres loins     

par contre voir son fax remplis de 150 pages noirs      
il devrait etre content son chef, le pdg de carrouf, 
lui qui preche l'economie et la limite de la  consommation des outils de travail !!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Son adresse ! et vite ! j'ai mon nez à refaire, et j'voudrais que ce soit rembourser par la sécu




tu ne continuera pas a rigoler quand tu  va savoir qu'il doit habiter dans un rayon de 10 km de chez toi !!!


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Son adresse ! et vite ! j'ai mon nez à refaire, et j'voudrais que ce soit rembourser par la sécu


T'as un fax ?


----------



## Malow (30 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'as un fax ?



non


----------



## Malow (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu ne continuera pas a rigoler quand tu  va savoir qu'il doit habiter dans un rayon de 10 km de chez toi !!!



cool, quel Carrouf ?


----------



## jahrom (30 Août 2005)

Cette histoire est hallucinante !!!

Moi, je vous aurais même pas laisser entrer...


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce vraiment un peché que de vouloir aider un ami ?



Attends, je regarde les tarifs avant de te répondre


----------



## N°6 (30 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Vers minuit et demi, J-M a accroché deux ballons à son bandeau, qui volaient donc au-dessus de lui. Deux minutes plus tard une personne d'environ 50 ans, cheveux longs et blancs, de grosses lunettes de soleil noires, approche par derrière et assène deux claques à J-M par derrière, notre groupe se retourne, très surpris.



Ouais, mais quand même... Piquer les préservatifs d'Hugues Auffray pour se les mettre sur la tête c'était pas très malin...


----------



## Malow (30 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Cette histoire est hallucinante !!!
> 
> Moi, je vous aurais même pas laisser entrer...



180 euros de chiffres pour une demi heure et se défouler...si si, moi je les laisse rentrer


----------



## Lio70 (30 Août 2005)

La prochaine fois, prenez Lorna avec vous. Elle leur foutra un coup de trident dans les burnes, à ces bouseux!

Allez franswa, essaye de faire publier l'histoire dans la presse. Saper leur réputation, ce serait déjà pas mal. Bon rétablissement


----------



## krystof (30 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Deux minutes plus tard une personne d'environ 50 ans, cheveux longs et blancs, de grosses lunettes de soleil noires,



Faut pas l'énerver thebiblebowsky. Surtout quand il a bu un coup de trop. Les ballons, il a du voir ça comme une provocation.


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Deux minutes plus tard une personne d'environ 50 ans, cheveux longs et blancs, de grosses lunettes de soleil noires, approche par derrière et assène deux claques à J-M par derrière, notre groupe se retourne, très surpris. Nous nous demandons ce qui se passe, l'homme part vers les toilettes, nous le suivons pour demander quel est le problème. L'homme se retourne et éructe un chapelet d'injures, nous distinguons le mot "ballon" mais rien de plus concret.



Karl Lagerfeld ? :mouais:


----------



## quetzalk (30 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> entre temp mon ex (...)  me prie d'enlever la plainte , il s'excuse ect ect....
> 
> comme une idote je l'ai fait mais a savoir que mon ex a eté quand meme convoqué et jugé



Alors ça c'est un des plus immenses mystères de l'âme féminine : 99,9 % des femmes qui se sont fait cogner par leur amoureux (ou ex, ou futur-ex, peu importe) et qui ont été porter plainte (soit déjà une boxée sur 250 000 environ) retirent leur plainte au moment où l'abruti en question va ENFIN être confronté à d'autres limutes, la Loi, la société, etc... et avoir donc ENFIN une possibilité d'avoir un tiers, une autorité qui s'interpose, l'obligation de s'exprimer autrement que par le cycle provocation/menaces/violence/peur de la violence et ainsi de suite     . Parfois on se demande...


----------



## Malow (30 Août 2005)

Si vous aviez eu la bouteille d'helium, vous auriez pu refaire le remake d'Irreversible


----------



## clampin (30 Août 2005)

Dans le genre réaction à la con...

 Ce midi, je vais chercher ma bouffe pour le soir. Et je passe devant forcément un des chantiers de la ville. Tout d'un coup un des ouvriers qui est en bas crie "Et le gars au cheveux long.. t'est un PD"... Je me retourne et il "Oui toi t'est un PD"...

Visiblement il avait rien d'autre a foutre sur son chantier que de m'insulter. Bon, c'est vrai faudrait que je passe chez le coiffeur mais c'est pas une raison. Je descend pour le retrouver et lui expliquer, mais un gars me dit que ça ne vaut pas la peine de répondre. Du coup, en y réfléchissant un peu je passe mon chemin.

Visiblement j'attire les cons...

c'est pas possible....


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2005)

La minute indiscible de Clampin !

"Bon, c'est vrai faudrait que je passe chez le coiffeur mais c'est pas une raison."


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2005)




----------



## woulf (30 Août 2005)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Dans le genre réaction à la con...
> 
> Ce midi, je vais chercher ma bouffe pour le soir. Et je passe devant forcément un des chantiers de la ville. Tout d'un coup un des ouvriers qui est en bas crie "Et le gars au cheveux long.. t'est un PD"... Je me retourne et il "Oui toi t'est un PD"...
> 
> ...



Putains d'ouvriers 
De mon temps ils baissaient les yeux quand on passait en carrosse en or massif... Tout fout l'camp  

Bah, moi j'ai les cheveux courts, mais je trouve que je croise plus de cons qu'à mon tour également... Disons que si j'étais violent je passerai mon temps à filer des bourre pifs.

Je vous laisse, je dois aller chercher mon Hummer H3 flambant neuf, histoire de griller les priorités tranquille et de pas sentir les piétons qu'on écrase


----------



## jahrom (30 Août 2005)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Tout d'un coup un des ouvriers qui est en bas crie "Et le gars au cheveux long.. t'est un PD"... Je me retourne et il "Oui toi t'est un PD"...



Mais non voyons c'est l'accent portugais que tu n'as pas compris...

Traduction :

"Et le gars au cheveux long.. Quelle heure il est ???"
"Oui toi quelle heure il est ??"...


Tu aurais pu lui répondre...


----------



## Jose Culot (30 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Bien çà les pompiers : vu qu'ils tiennent un registre de leurs interventions, çà peut servir pour ta plainte


J'espère que ma préférée ne tient pas de régistre...ici les pompiers sont plus doux....en marchandant un peu, environ 8¤....on ne se plaint pas.


----------



## Nephou (30 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Si vous aviez eu la bouteille d'helium, vous auriez pu refaire le remake d'Irreversible



_pour l'helium me contacter par mp   _


----------



## Seb de la Réunion (30 Août 2005)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Dans le genre réaction à la con...
> 
> "Et le gars au cheveux long.. t'est un PD"... Je me retourne et il "Oui toi t'est un PD"...


Tu remarqueras qu'il n'a pas dit que t'étais communiste...


----------



## quetzalk (30 Août 2005)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> "Et le gars au cheveux long.. t'est un PD"... Je me retourne et il "Oui toi t'est un PD"...



c'est vrai que ça ressemble VRAIMENT à un bar ici...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2005)

On a manifestement deux sujets fondamentalement importants ici, un modérateur ne pourrait pas scinder la discussion "Clampin chez le coiffeur ?" et celle-ci ?


----------



## toys (30 Août 2005)

et ci la coiffure de clampin avait quelle que chose a voir avec le bourri pif de fraswa 

désolé je viens de matté l'effêt papillon


----------



## supermoquette (30 Août 2005)

Toys, notre Proust à nous :love:


----------



## Seb de la Réunion (30 Août 2005)

Ben moi une fois y'en a un qui m'a dit : 'eh toi, ouais toi le mec avec les cheveux courts, t'es militaire!"

Qu'est-ce qu'il a pris! non mais des fois, malpoli!


----------



## yvos (30 Août 2005)

'tain, ça existe encore le stirwen???
quand j'étais pitit, frères et soeurs y allaient la bas..c'était il y bien 20 ans!

Personne n'a encore brûlé cette boîte????


----------



## gKatarn (30 Août 2005)

çà ne saurait tarder


----------



## Franswa (30 Août 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine fois, prenez Lorna avec vous. Elle leur foutra un coup de trident dans les burnes, à ces bouseux!
> 
> Allez franswa, essaye de faire publier l'histoire dans la presse. Saper leur réputation, ce serait déjà pas mal. Bon rétablissement


 Merci 

J'espère qu'il y a des journalistes parmis nous ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> J'espère qu'il y a des journalistes parmis nous ?



bah, redige un joli papier et envoie le a ton journal local..........


----------



## toys (30 Août 2005)

charlie hebdo aime bien se genre de truc aussi ! des qui y a moyen de foutre la merde il sont la (a conditions que se soit justeifier bien sur!)


----------



## Franswa (30 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> charlie hebdo aime bien se genre de truc aussi ! des qui y a moyen de foutre la merde il sont la (a conditions que se soit justeifier bien sur!)


 Là, je pense que c'est bien justifié


----------



## toys (30 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Là, je pense que c'est bien justifié


passe leur  l'info sa coute rien a faire et si il ont un trous dans l'edit il passe


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Août 2005)

:modo: *As tu un récépissé de plainte? *

car les gendarmes/policiers font parfois des mains courantes à la place des plaintes,
et ça, ça ne vaut rien ou presque :hein:

sinon 8 jours ou plus d'ITT, c'est un délit,
du coup direction le tribunal correctionnel

je te conseille d'écrire au proc' malgré tout en lui présentant de manière détaillée l'ensemble (et en signalant ton déplacement à la brigade),
et de te constituer partie civile,
vois pour prendre un avocat, ça peut toujours être utile 


enfin, pourquoi tu vas en boîte?     :mouais:


----------



## bengilli (30 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> enfin, pourquoi tu vas en boîte?     :mouais:




c'est vrai ça... pourquoi ??? 

enfin la morale de l'histoire, si t'as pas tes potes pour distribuer des salades de phalanges dès que ça part en sucette, tu fais pas le malin à te mettre des ballons sur la tête


----------



## semac (30 Août 2005)

histoire incroyable, tu aurais du demander aux autres personnes ayant eu des soucis avec les videurs de t'accompagner et de déposer une plainte collective !!
l'effet n'en aurait été que plus décuplé !! :rose:


----------



## Franswa (30 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai ça... pourquoi ???
> 
> enfin la morale de l'histoire, si t'as pas tes potes pour distribuer des salades de phalanges dès que ça part en sucette, tu fais pas le malin à te mettre des ballons sur la tête


 C'est pas moi qui ai mis des ballons sur ma tête  c'est un des mes potes... Moi, j'allais juste pisser tranquille 

Sinon, je vais en boîte parce que mes potes aussi. Mais maintenant que j'ai vécu ça, je crois que je resterais plus m'amuser chez moi avec "ma" copine :love:


----------



## Franswa (30 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> histoire incroyable, tu aurais du demander aux autres personnes ayant eu des soucis avec les videurs de t'accompagner et de déposer une plainte collective !!
> l'effet n'en aurait été que plus décuplé !! :rose:


 J'ai pas pris leurs adresses mais vu que certains avaient des points de sutures, je pense qu'ils iront surement porter plainte aussi


----------



## olibox (30 Août 2005)

Essaie sinon de voir avec avec des entreprises artisanales corses, y parait qu'ils ont un savoir-faire inégalé depuis des décennies en désinstallation de murs... 
ou alors les bretons mais y sont pas encore au point et ils désinstallent pas les murs si bien que ça
ou il te reste la voie légale, les procédures avec son lot de stress, la folie au bout enfin ça c'est un gars qui le dit.. Kafka qui s'appelle je crois...


----------



## JPTK (30 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai ça... pourquoi ???




Idem, c'est vrai que c'est la question qui vient tout de suite à l'esprit.  :rateau:


----------



## quetzalk (31 Août 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Idem, c'est vrai que c'est la question qui vient tout de suite à l'esprit.  :rateau:



j'y avais pensé aussi mais j'ai voulu faire preuve d'humanitude, de tolérisme et d'ouverturation de l'esprit face à ces pratiques qui me révulsent... ça me perdra     :mouais:


----------



## toys (31 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, je vais en boîte parce que mes potes aussi. Mais maintenant que j'ai vécu ça, je crois que je resterais plus m'amuser chez moi avec "ma" copine :love:


encore un qui vas porté plainte pour griffure dans le dos!


----------



## golf (31 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Un jerrican d'essence le dimanche matin et on en parle plus de ce trou à rats





			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, ça existe encore le stirwen???
> quand j'étais pitit, frères et soeurs y allaient la bas..c'était il y bien 20 ans!
> 
> Personne n'a encore brûlé cette boîte????


Mouarfff...
Le Stirwen, boîte de nuit fondé par le chanteur Alain Barrière dans les années 60, a un lourd passé 
La gendarmerie locale a une salle des archives entièrement dédiée  :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (31 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> enfin la morale de l'histoire, si t'as pas tes potes pour distribuer des salades de phalanges dès que ça part en sucette, tu fais pas le malin à te mettre des ballons sur la tête



C'est ce que j'ai toujours mis en pratique. 

A oui, il faut toujours être copain avec les sorteurs, c'est très très utile. 

Comment être copain avec un sorteur me direz-vous. C'est très simple.
Il suffit de fréquenter la salle de muscu du coin, la salle de boxe, etc, etc,...   
Parfois le sorteur a une soeur, fort bien faite, vous pouvez sortir avec mais attention, plus question de jouer le jolis coeur avec une autre dans la boîte,...


----------



## bengilli (31 Août 2005)

Paul Foguenne, la preuve par l'image 






Une soirée entière passée avec une jarretière enroulée autour de la tête, et aucune dent perdue. 

La classe, ça ne s'explique pas


----------



## Seb de la Réunion (31 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouarfff...
> Le Stirwen, boîte de nuit fondé par le chanteur Alain Barrière dans les années 60,


Rien que ça, c'était une raison pour ne pas y aller


----------



## Franswa (31 Août 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> encore un qui vas porté plainte pour griffure dans le dos!


 Ça, ça me dérange pas au contraire  

Sinon, cette boîte pour connaitre un videur, je pense pas que ce soit possible...


----------



## etudiant69 (31 Août 2005)

:modo: tu ne m'as pas répondu,
tu as bien un récépissé de plainte ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Août 2005)

Perso, je ne vais jamais en boîte ! A mon âge, y'a assez de bistroquets sympas pour tailler une bavette et boire quelques bonnes chopes !
D'ailleurs, ce que j'entend des boîtes en général et des videurs en particulier, m'énerve tout particulièrement !  Comment peut-on laisser une once d'autorité à ces brutes épaisses juste capables de vous tanner la gueule à coups de poings....
Il y a quelques mois, mon fils aîné a eu pratiquement la même blague ... y'a juste la fin et le résultat qui diffèrent... 
Il se pointe dans une boîte pour rejoindre un ami qui l'attendait pour aller dîner ... les deux gars à l'entrée lui refusent l'entrée sous prétexte qu'il n'est pas chaussé de façon adéquate eek: ) ... comme mon fils est d'une patience d'ange, il leur explique la situation et leur demande simplement de pouvoir entrer 2 minutes pour avertir son ami because son GSM est en berne ! et tout ça bien gentiment !
Résultat : mon fils se ramasse une "tarte" dans la gueule et se voit enjoigner l'ordre de "se tirer" ... Arrrghhhh !!! mauvais plan ! très mauvais plan pour les deux mecs qui ont mal jugé le gars qui se trouvait en face d'eux ! 
Faut plutôt faire attention face à un fana de sports extrêmes d'1M85 et de 85 kilos qui sait ce que le mot "peur" signifie parce qu'un jour il a regardé dans le dictionnaire !:love: 
Conclusion : ça s'est terminé dans le sang pour les videurs et dans la camionnette de flics pour tout le monde avec l'avantage pour mon fils d'avoir une bonne vingtaine de témoins en sa faveur ...  
Mais, il m'a quand même avoué qu'il ne remettrait plus les pieds dans cette boîte ... courageux, mais pas téméraire !!!!!


----------



## etudiant69 (31 Août 2005)

TheBig, si je comprends bien ton post, tu sous-entends que le surf (sport pratiqué par la *V*ictime) est un sport de tarlouzes?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> TheBig, si je comprends bien ton post, tu sous-entends que le surf (sport pratiqué par la *V*ictime) est un sport de tarlouzes?


   ... sûr que non !  ... le problème, c'est que la victime n'avait pas sa planche avec elle auquel cas un bon roulé de planche dans la gueule de l'adversaire, ça calme les esprits !!!:love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Août 2005)

ok avec vous les mecs, mais faudrait voir a temporiser...

les videurs ne sont pas TOUS des brutes epaisses assoiffées de sang... 
yen a pas mal, ok, mais, comme dirait didier super : "yen a des bien"...


----------



## etudiant69 (31 Août 2005)

Yeah Surfin' on the Blood!!!


----------



## etudiant69 (31 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ok avec vous les mecs, mais faudrait voir a temporiser...
> 
> les videurs ne sont pas TOUS des brutes epaisses assoiffées de sang...
> yen a pas mal, ok, mais, comme dirait didier super : "yen a des bien"...


Ouais et puis les videurs ne sont pas tous des pédophiles!!! :casse: (quoique,quand on voit certaines boîtes, genre le Titan à côté de Lyon pour ceux qui connaissent  )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Yeah Surfin' on the Blood!!!


Yeah too !!!!!! Coooooolllll !!!!!:love:


----------



## Franswa (31 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> :modo: tu ne m'as pas répondu,
> tu as bien un récépissé de plainte ?


 Oui, je l'ai 

Sinon, je suis bien une victime atteint moralement et physiquement...


----------



## Franswa (31 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Yeah too !!!!!! Coooooolllll !!!!!:love:


 Vaut mieux pas boire la tasse


----------



## quetzalk (31 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ok avec vous les mecs, mais faudrait voir a temporiser...
> 
> les videurs ne sont pas TOUS des brutes epaisses assoiffées de sang...
> yen a pas mal, ok, mais, comme dirait didier super : "yen a des bien"...



 DEJA BU !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Août 2005)

De toutes manières, les raisons de se fâcher courent les rues !!!!!!! 

Je sais que ça n'a rien à voir avec le sujet mais quand même ... !
Régulièrement, en rentrant chez moi, je passe au supermarché du coin m'acheter quelques trucs ...!  A la sortie, toujours le même gars qui vend un journal pour les sans-abris que j'achète à chaque fois pour 2 Euros.
Hier soir, rebelotte mais comme je lui avais déjà acheté son journal le jour d'avant, je lui file 1 Euro en lui disant que j'ai déjà le journal...
Il me regarde un peu fâché en me disant : "C'est 2 Euros !!!!!!!!!" - je lui réponds : "Mais je te file 1 Euro comme ça ... gratos ... et tu peux encore revendre le journal !!!" - et lui de me répondre : "je m'en fous ... c'est deux Euros !!!!!!!!!" 
Discussion ... ... et à chaque fois même réponse : "c'est deux Euros !!!!!" jusqu'au moment où je lui ai repris l'Euro que je lui avais donné et que je lui ai dit qu'il pouvait se torcher avec son journal !!!!!!!  
Je sais que ma bonne conscience a un prix, mais quand même !!!!!!!!! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

le videurs effectivement ne sont pas tous a mettre dans le meme panier
voir meme , sont eux qui en prennent sans raison !!!     

un copain de famille (armoire ambulant) faisait la surveillance dans les raves 
et autres endroit faits pour avoir une surdité cronique :rateau: 
son  beau-pere quant a lui a different cafés branchés pour nos chers ado et plus si affinité....

l'eté derniere il va boire une verre dans un de ces cafés a la fermeture  ,
il attends dehors  le beau-pere et il entends 2 gamines crier sur la la place/parking en face..... il est 1h de mat'

il va voir et il vois 2 gamines (17-18ans) en mauvaise posture , il fait valser  les 2 coco et
il demande  aux filles s'elle veulent etre raccompagné chez elle ou s'elle veulent appeler la famille pour les chercher : 
1 des 2 appelle la famille pendant que l'autre pleure a chaude larme dans ses bras

quelques minutes apres arrivent 3 voitures , bondés d'asiatiques .....

 il en a fallu beaucoup pour qu'ils comprennent que c'etait pas lui qui en voulait aux gamines 
il en a fallu de peu que pour notre ami sauveteur il se retrouve a l'hopital


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> DEJA BU !


 :eek :eek  

j'aurais un clone cache???


----------



## Franswa (31 Août 2005)

J'espère ne pas me refaire casser la gueule de si tôt :rateau:


----------



## etudiant69 (31 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'espère ne pas me refaire casser la gueule de si tôt :rateau:


Dommage, ça fait des sujets à flood sympas


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Dommage, ça fait des sujets à flood sympas



roh, le sale floodeur.........ont t'a demasqué......   :mouais:


----------



## woulf (31 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'espère ne pas me refaire casser la gueule de si tôt :rateau:



Tu limiteras les risques en restant avec ta chérie bien au chaud sous la couette.

Et pi flute, les surfers ça va pas en boite ! Ca fume des pétards longs comme le bras SUR LA PLAGE, au soleil couchant avec le feu qui crépite doucement, et tout et tout, tu vois quoi, oui tu vois bien


----------



## woulf (31 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> De toutes manières, les raisons de se fâcher courent les rues !!!!!!!
> 
> Je sais que ça n'a rien à voir avec le sujet mais quand même ... !
> Régulièrement, en rentrant chez moi, je passe au supermarché du coin m'acheter quelques trucs ...! A la sortie, toujours le même gars qui vend un journal pour les sans-abris que j'achète à chaque fois pour 2 Euros.
> ...



Oui, rien à voir, effectivement !
Ceci dit, t'es tombé sur une vedette zebig, une fois de plus on peut mettre en sous titre: ça n'arrive qu'à lui...


----------



## Franswa (31 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Tu limiteras les risques en restant avec ta chérie bien au chaud sous la couette.
> 
> Et pi flute, les surfers ça va pas en boite ! Ca fume des pétards longs comme le bras SUR LA PLAGE, au soleil couchant avec le feu qui crépite doucement, et tout et tout, tu vois quoi, oui tu vois bien


 Y en a plus que tu ne penses 

Et ça empêche pas à faire autre chose en attendant les vagues.  
Comme aller dormir sur la plage pour être les premiers dans l'eau le matin :love:


----------



## guytantakul (31 Août 2005)

Euh, m'sieur l'allumé de la chouffe, là avec la fille (accent caillera)... 
Pour rester dormir sur la plage, c'est deux euros (mais pour la fille, c'est gratuit, j'suis pas un bouffon, m'sieur !)


----------



## Nobody (31 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> De toutes manières, les raisons de se fâcher courent les rues !!!!!!!
> 
> Je sais que ça n'a rien à voir avec le sujet mais quand même ... !
> Régulièrement, en rentrant chez moi, je passe au supermarché du coin m'acheter quelques trucs ...! A la sortie, toujours le même gars qui vend un journal pour les sans-abris que j'achète à chaque fois pour 2 Euros.
> ...


 
P'tain, un champion du monde celui-là! Il a vraiment rien compris! 

Toujours hors-sujet-mais-c'est-si-bon, ce matin, dans un rond-point, je reste sur la bande extérieure derrière un camion qui tourne vers la première rue et moi je m'apprêtais à prendre la deuxième quand j'entends klaxonner à ma gauche. C'était un Hollandais à l'intérieur du rond-point qui voulait en sortir au même endroit que moi et qui pensait sans doute que je n'avais rien à faire là. Il ne savait sans doute pas que lorsque l'on se trouve à l'intérieur du rond-point on perd toute priorité. D'ailleurs, il n'est pas le seul dans ce cas-là! 

Déjà qu'il roulait en Rover 75 en tractant une caravane (je n'ai jamais compris ces gens qui achètent une Mercedes voire une Jaguar - j'en ai vu - et qui partent en vacances en caravane...  ) mais la-dite caravane arborait fièrement un autocollant GB avec une plaque minéralogique hollandaise... Cherchez l'erreur! 

Ahlala... J'vous le dis: on est cerné par les cons!


----------



## guytantakul (31 Août 2005)

Là, deux tours forcés de rond-point sont de rigueur, pour bien lui expliquer  
(d'ailleurs, c'est un jeu assez fréquenté par chez nous, au pays des ronds-points) 


Edit : demandez à bassman, quand il en prend un (de rond-point) avec des gens qui le suivent, on est bon pour la gerbe


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Déjà qu'il roulait en Rover 75 en tractant une caravane (je n'ai jamais compris ces gens qui achètent une Mercedes voire une Jaguar - j'en ai vu - et qui partent en vacances en caravane...  )



C'était peut être une caravane mercedes...

Mais en tout cas moi ça m'étonne pas, car je rève d'une *Ferrari Testarossa Break*, diesel... biensur !

Et je mettrais une boule derrière avec une balle de tennis coupée dessus, et une galerie sur le toi.

C'est ça le vrai luxe, selon moi, c'est faire ce qu'on veut...


----------



## guytantakul (31 Août 2005)

Il me semble qu'un fabricant allemand sort des caravanes rouges. 
Ce serait du plus bel effet, pour peu que ce soit le même rouge...


----------



## Franswa (31 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça le vrai luxe, selon moi, c'est faire ce qu'on veut...



Comme accrocher des ballons à son bandeau ?


----------



## woulf (31 Août 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Comme accrocher des ballons à son bandeau ?



oui ça te ralentira quand tu surferas pipeline


----------



## guytantakul (31 Août 2005)

Sans dec, renseigne-toi s'il n'a pas des problèmes de gonades, ton arrière-barrière par alliance 

Perso, j'aurais eu les testicules comme des pastèques, j'aurais peut-être aussi tabassé le premier venu avec des ballons sur la tête (surtout si je l'ai croisé la semaine d'avant chez le médecin spécialiste)


----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Août 2005)

Un coup de gueule ironique 

http://www.beirutlove.com/GazaGolfClub/


----------



## Franswa (31 Août 2005)

J'ai eu des nouvelles ce soir. On est au moins trois à avoir porté plainte sur le même videur...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2005)

Excellente niouze. Par contre j'aimerais bien des fotos de la boite ça fait longtemps que chuis plus allé au zoo


----------



## toys (1 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu des nouvelles ce soir. On est au moins trois à avoir porté plainte sur le même videur...


on peut vidé le videur svp


----------



## Franswa (1 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Excellente niouze. Par contre j'aimerais bien des fotos de la boite ça fait longtemps que chuis plus allé au zoo


 Je te laisse chercher 

Moi, j'étais pas en état de pouvoir prendre des photos


----------



## tedy (21 Novembre 2005)

Alors les news????


----------



## tedy (21 Novembre 2005)

Alors les news????


----------



## Franswa (21 Novembre 2005)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> Alors les news????


Les news 

Rien de neuf, le gendarme qui devait me rappeler ne l'a toujours pas fait... 

Donc, en attendant il faut pourrir la réputation de la boite :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Les news
> 
> Rien de neuf, le gendarme qui devait me rappeler ne l'a toujours pas fait...





pourquoi tu ne leur rends pas visite et prendre ainsi les nouvelles ?
histoire de leur  montrer que tu ne laisses pas tomber


----------



## Fondug (21 Novembre 2005)

Et le hollandais de Liverpool, il est toujours dans le rond point avec sa caravane ?


----------



## Franswa (21 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi tu ne leur rends pas visite et prendre ainsi les nouvelles ?
> histoire de leur  montrer que tu ne laisses pas tomber


Tout simplement parce que ça ne servirait pas à grand chose 

Le gendarme m'avait dit que les videurs qui m'ont frappé avaient déjà un casier judiciare et qu'ils devraient être en prison depuis longtemps... Mais la notoriété a tous les droits


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tout simplement parce que ça ne servirait pas à grand chose
> 
> Le gendarme m'avait dit que les videurs qui m'ont frappé avaient déjà un casier judiciare et qu'ils devraient être en prison depuis longtemps... Mais la notoriété a tous les droits




bon ....... a un moment ou a un'autre il faudra donc fermer le dossier et tu recevras une lettre dans cette direction .....
sache que tu peux t'y opposer et meme  sans attendre cette fermeture  , 
tu peux ecrire au procureur de ta ville pour savoir où en est l'affaire 

il dis quoi ton avocat?


----------



## Franswa (21 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> bon ....... a un moment ou a un'autre il faudra donc fermer le dossier et tu recevras une lettre dans cette direction .....
> sache que tu peux t'y opposer et meme  sans attendre cette fermeture  ,
> tu peux ecrire au procureur de ta ville pour savoir où en est l'affaire
> 
> il dis quoi ton avocat?


Ok 

Mais le prob, c'est que j'ai pas vraiment le temps de m'occuper de ça... Et je préfère oublier et attendre au pire. C'est peut être pas la meilleure solution mais bon 

Et j'ai pas d'avocat comme y a pas eu convocation au tribunal.


----------



## NED (26 Janvier 2006)

Bon la prochaine fois, tu me previens, que je leur coupe les burnes au sabre laser ces videurs    
Ptin tu vas voir te quel bois ils se chauffent les Jedis Quimpérois... 
Sur Tatooïne, on fait pas les malins dans les boites de nuit, même quand on est videur.
Grrrr ! dire que j'apprends ça maintenant....malin ça !
:hein:


----------



## gKatarn (26 Janvier 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Grrrr ! dire que j'apprends ça maintenant....malin ça !
> :hein:



Beaucoup à apprendre il te reste


----------



## Franswa (26 Janvier 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bon la prochaine fois, tu me previens, que je leur coupe les burnes au sabre laser ces videurs
> Ptin tu vas voir te quel bois ils se chauffent les Jedis Quimpérois...
> Sur Tatooïne, on fait pas les malins dans les boites de nuit, même quand on est videur.
> Grrrr ! dire que j'apprends ça maintenant....malin ça !
> :hein:


Si j'avais eu un sabre laser, je crois qu'il resterais plus grand monde ou grand chose ou les deux


----------



## Pifou (27 Janvier 2006)

Dans le même esprit que notre ami _Franswa_, j'ai un copain qui s'était fait vider (sous mes yeux) d'une boite du centre ville de Tours parce qu'il avait payé ses cloppes en petite monnaie (environ 20 pièces)  

Bon n'ayant jamais été moi-même très friand de ce genre d'établissements, ça m'a donné des arguments les fois suivantes pour proposer d'autres types de sorties


----------



## guytantakul (27 Janvier 2006)

Pas glop, dis-donc (une tige-une pièce pourtant...)

Je suis assez sidéré par vos témoignages car j'en ai fait des conneries en boite, sans jamais être vidé (et avec le recul, il y avait de quoi pourtant - à la place du videur, j'aurais laissé la psychologie de côté pour faire parler les phalanges).

Par exemple (3 boites différentes) :
1/ J'ai explosé un cendrier en verre (les gros du bar) sur la main d'un type un peu trop attaché à sa copine. Cette fois-là, les videurs ont plutôt couvert ma fuite précipitée 
2/ Un pote introduit une arme à feu (qui m'appartenait) dans un établissement et s'est fait gauler (ils me l'ont rendue sans faire de bazar).
3/ Un autre (moins pote, mais avec moi quand-même) torse nu devant l'entrée, un couteau à la main, défiait le gars de l'entrée et à peu près tout le monde pas trop loin. Ils m'ont aidé à le raisonner, sans violence ni rien.

J'ai la nette impression que les choses ont changé depuis lors.
Je précise que je suis loin d'être une armoire à glace, plutôt du genre asperge, en fait.


----------



## Franswa (27 Janvier 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Pas glop, dis-donc (une tige-une pièce pourtant...)
> 
> Je suis assez sidéré par vos témoignages car j'en ai fait des conneries en boite, sans jamais être vidé (et avec le recul, il y avait de quoi pourtant - à la place du videur, j'aurais laissé la psychologie de côté pour faire parler les phalanges).
> 
> ...


T'as bien de la chance 

Mais ça m'empêche pas de continuer à faire le con  Ça peut vous paraître bizarre après ce que j'ai pris dans la gueule :casse: 

Mais, je sais comment faire pour éviter les ennuies un minimum maintenant


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> T'as bien de la chance



Il a dû prendre l'option psychologie sociale en quatrième année de cours à l'université du Bronx


----------



## Franswa (27 Janvier 2006)

J'ai pas vraiment eu le choix de discussion ou pas 

Je crois que pour "certains" videurs le cerveau est en option ou alors ils ont pas appris le bon langage...  Faudrait leur apprendre


----------



## Dendrimere (27 Janvier 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il a dû prendre l'option psychologie sociale en quatrième année de cours à l'université du Bronx




(Juste en passant :le Bronx n'est plus ce qu'il etait ou plutot l'image qu'on n'en a est très éloigné de la réalité ....)


----------



## Franswa (14 Mars 2006)

Y a du nouveau !!! :love:

Je vais retourner au commissariat dans deux semaines pour donner les photos avec les contusions et la liste des adresses des témoins présent lors des premiers coups avant d'être foutu dehors à l'abri des regards...

Voili, ça me fait super plaisir


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mars 2006)

Rancunier, va!


----------



## Franswa (14 Mars 2006)

La vengeance est un plat qui se mange froid


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Mars 2006)

T'as investi dans un frigo ?


----------



## guytantakul (16 Mars 2006)

Moi, je te réchaufferais tout ça une fin de nuit d'été quand ya plus personne sur le parking de la boite


----------



## gKatarn (16 Mars 2006)

Molotov est ton ami


----------



## Franswa (16 Mars 2006)

Autant attendre que la justice essaie de le réchauffer un peu...

Mais si elle est pourrie...


----------

